# Ever have friends just stop talking to you for no reason?



## Camo9306 (Jul 24, 2014)

So basically I got this ''friend'' that I've known for 5 years already since I was 15 almost (I'm almost 21 now). We were close friends over the last 5 years and he was my ONLY friend left, and I was one of the few friends that he had left. We were good friends, talked almost every day for the last 5 years, managed to hang out almost 2-3 times a week even though we went to different schools and had work and whatnot. We never fought over anything at all, although we had occasional disagreements and arguments, but no serious fights or anything. The last two years got a little busier for both of us, but we still talked almost everyday via texts like always. Last time we met up was in mid-June of this year and everything was cool, I helped him out with work and after that we said ''peace out'' and went home like usual. After that we didn't speak for almost 2 weeks, I just figured he was busy and didn't have time to talk, but when I eventually called I realized I was blocked (phone rang twice and went to voicemail). I tried messaging on facebook (barely use fb at all) and then once I sent the message I realized a short time later that I got blocked on that also. Wow. I tried calling from my home phone....yep....blocked also. A month passed by already after that happened and I tried calling him just now again from a different number, the guy picks up (it was definitely him, definitely his voice) and I say ''Hey what's up, I just wanted to know what happened and if we're still friends?'' He says ''Who is this, I don't think I know you.'' I say ''Dude, it's me *my name*'' He says again ''Who is this?'' I say again ''It's me bro *my name*, are you trying to be funny or what?''.... This basically went on for about 30 seconds until he finally says ''I think you have the wrong number'' and hangs up. I could tell 100% he wasn't being sincere just by the sound of his voice. Yeah, so I'm kinda baffled as to what this person's problem is. It was definitely him, after knowing the person since April 2009 I'm sure I could recognize his voice any time of the day or night. Never had this happen to me before, and honestly, I'm a bit upset that I've (probably) lost a friend under such weird circumstances. Anyone else ever experience this?....


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

That's ****ed up. I feel for you. Obviously, it's not due to you as you wouldn't have hung out so much if you were weird or anything. And judging from the way you post, you seem like an absolutely normal guy.

So I surmise it's a problem on his part. Never assume that you're the one to blame if you haven't done anything wrong. I know it sucks but you (obviously) have to move on. If he ever gets his **** together, he'll call you. You're not going to get anything by obsessing about it.

tl;dr; It's his problem and you can't do anything about it.


----------



## danohman (Jun 27, 2013)

I've been the one to break off all contact with friends. Most likely it is his problem. Maybe he was jealous of you or embarrassed about his life and wanted to keep you in the dark or maybe he just didn't really enjoy hanging out with you. There's no point obsessing over it since you'll never know his exact reason for doing what he did. Yeah, it's messed up, but having been in his position, sometimes you just gotta do what's best for you. Don't take it personally.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

There is always at least one reason. Just because it was not brought to your attention, it doesn't mean there is none. It could be related to you or not. Even if it is related to you, it doesn't mean it is your fault. Maybe it's about him and his own difficulties. Only that person knows. As long as he has no intention to reveal it, you can't do much about it. 

Have you tried texting him and ask what is the reason? If you really need one.


----------



## Boomaloom (May 28, 2014)

An unbelievably callous way to treat someone.

It sound's like its something with him alright. I have broke off friendships with people myself due to my own hangups, but never had the gall to pretend to not know someone! How do you even do that!


----------



## Camo9306 (Jul 24, 2014)

sad vlad said:


> There is always at least one reason. Just because it was not brought to your attention, it doesn't mean there is none. It could be related to you or not. Even if it is related to you, it doesn't mean it is your fault. Maybe it's about him and his own difficulties. Only that person knows. As long as he has no intention to reveal it, you can't do much about it.
> 
> Have you tried texting him and ask what is the reason? If you really need one.


Yes, I tried, that's how I realized something was up. We were actually planning to go sign up for fall semester at the local community college, we were going to choose the same classes, I texted a few times asking ''when are we going to go?'', I waited for two weeks, I found it strange that there was no response after quiet a long time, so I decided to call and that's when I realized I was blocked and that most likely my texts were never even received. Who knows when I got blocked? Maybe that very same evening we hung out last time was when it happened, we parted ways and when he got home he blocked me on everything.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

My first two years of high school I was actually very social but at the cost of my grades. My last two years of high school when I decided to turn it around, my friends all stopped talking to me.

I've been friendless for the 6 years since.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Camo9306 said:


> Yes, I tried, that's how I realized something was up. We were actually planning to go sign up for fall semester at the local community college, we were going to choose the same classes, I texted a few times asking ''when are we going to go?'', I waited for two weeks, I found it strange that there was no response after quiet a long time, so I decided to call and that's when I realized I was blocked and that most likely my texts were never even received. Who knows when I got blocked? Maybe that very same evening we hung out last time was when it happened, we parted ways and when he got home he blocked me on everything.


This sort of things can really hurt you, I know. Especially when you suffer from SAD. But, I suggest you try to move on. I know well enough that is very hard to do. However, better now than keep getting back together and keep parting ways like this. The damage will be far bigger than it is now and will be extremely hard to let go. I should know.


----------



## Camo9306 (Jul 24, 2014)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> My first two years of high school I was actually very social but at the cost of my grades. My last two years of high school when I decided to turn it around, my friends all stopped talking to me.
> 
> I've been friendless for the 6 years since.


I'm in the same boat now, and I don't even know what to say or do, other than just try to cope with it. Don't know how long it will last and what life will bring. Even those people who say ''I'm in control of my life, I know how everything is going to go for me'', even they can't tell the future.


----------



## Camo9306 (Jul 24, 2014)

sad vlad said:


> This sort of things can really hurt you, I know.Especially when you suffer from SAD, But, I suggest you try to move on. I know well enough that is very hard to do. However, better now then keep getting back together and keep parting ways like this. The damage will be far bigger than it is now and will be extremely hard to let go. I should know.


That's probably the best idea....if I ever see him again, in person, I'll ask what happened, maybe he needs help or something. But if he just woke up one fine day and decided ''whatever, I don't need to be friends with him (me) anymore'', fine, there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

That is absolutely horrible! If he tries to get into contact with you, ignore him. Unless he has a good enough excuse to his childish and callous behavior, then ignore the loser. And to answer your question: yes I've had a ton of those types in my life.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes. All of the time.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

...yup

Anyway, as others have mentioned, it sounds like he's the one having some kind of issue, don't blame yourself for the friendship going awry. In his mind, he must have some kind of reason why he did that. I know it's hurts though since he was a close friend, it's bad enough that he doesn't want to talk to you, but to deny that he even knows you? That's just ****ed up. I'm sorry man.


----------



## FelineFatale (Nov 30, 2013)

That's usually how it goes for me, too. They just stop texting and calling all together and they don't respond to my texts and voicemails pleading to know what was wrong. People move on, I get that. I just want to know what it is that I did wrong. Throwing away a good friendship because "you grew apart" is no excuse, especially being ridiculously cold as blocking you from his phone and Facebook account is definitely uncalled for. You deserve a definite answer for that treatment. OP.


----------



## Camo9306 (Jul 24, 2014)

Honestly, I can get over the loss of a friend, even if it's my last one. I've lost friends before and moved on, but at least I knew what happened when the friendship would end. This time I know NOTHING, and it really gets on my nerves, makes me think about it too much. I wish I could find out, and I probably will someday, I just wish it will be sooner.


----------

